# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  کپی گرفتن از کلیه اشیا یک بانک در یک بانک جدید

## Sadegh_S

با سلام 

من در جاپی از برنامه هایم نیاز دارم که یک بانک اطلاعاتی جدید با استفاده از ساختار یک بانک موجود درست کنم . یعنی یک کپی از بانک قدیمی بگیرم که به غیر از اطلاعات بانکها تمام اشیا دیگر بانک قدیمی حتی کاربران را داشته باشد. با استفاده از DTS  یک کارهاپی کردم اما نمی دانم که اسکریپت ها را چگونه فراخوانی کنم و ثانیا در صورتی که function ی را در view ها به کار برده باشم آن view را کپی نمی کند و پیغام خطا می دهد که این فانکشن ناشناخته است. 
از دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارند خواهشمندم که به من کمک کنند

با تشکر

----------


## vadood

dts می تونه User ها رو منتقل کنه اما login ها رو فکر نمی کنم.

----------

